# Gun or Ammo



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My delima 

Option 1: an SGAmmo order for about $700 that I can afford. It includes a lot of 9mm of which I have some and a 1000 rounds of 5.56mm of which I only have 200. Please note I only have a lower that functions w 5.56 right now and no upper yet. Never owned that until a month ago. For me ammo orders are hard. I have to have it sent to a friends and drive 75 minutes each way to pick up, but CA may make this order impossible 12/31/16. Well impossible at this price point. 

Option 2: a Springfield 1911 45 new. Also about $700 in CA. I have lots of 45 ammo. Lots of magazines and a vintage 1911 that works great but it's older then me and I feel old. There does not seem like the same risk in getting the 1911 meaning I could feasibly get one next year. Also this gun like every one I have carefully researched I can import to Ireland w me when that time comes. 

Gun or ammo?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> My delima
> 
> Option 1: an SGAmmo order for about $700 that I can afford. It includes a lot of 9mm of which I have some and a 1000 rounds of 5.56mm of which I only have 200. Please note I only have a lower that functions w 5.56 right now and no upper yet. Never owned that until a month ago. For me ammo orders are hard. I have to have it sent to a friends and drive 75 minutes each way to pick up, but CA may make this order impossible 12/31/16. Well impossible at this price point.
> 
> ...


And that old 1911 will most likely out last you.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

inceptor said:


> And that old 1911 will most likely out last you.


Absolutely no doubt.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

What good is a gun with little or no ammo? Not hating, just sayin'...

If the shooting starts....200 rounds of 5.56 in a fire fight, even a brief one aint a lot, better end it fast or die with an empty gun fast. Choice is yours, so dont be late!

BTW...My 1911 is a series 70 Colt made in 1972. Long ago I lost count of the number of rounds I have put through it. It was my duty gun for years on my Wonder Woman Belt and carries the scares of daily wear and tear not to mention the gun range. Its still kicking butts and taking names!!! Yes I have had to replace a couple of extractors over the years and yes it could use some serious refinishing but I suspect it will serve me for years to come.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

The 1911 is a seriously respectable and more than capable side arm. I love this pistol, keep mine on me t ll times.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A 45 is great to have but in SHTF handguns will be your back up weapon. You already have a 45 and your need is a long gun and ammo or you will be short lived. My priority would be to get the upper and finish your 5.56, then start adding the ammo ASAP. Note that right now you can pick up an entry level, complete out the door, AR for about 600 bucks.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Stick with your old 1911 , buy a rifle and a stock up on ammo .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You sold your house, now move from SF.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If your sticking in CA, how tough will it to buy ammo later? Sounds like you really need to build your 5.56 reserves. 200 rounds is not a whole lot. Apparently, if things do not change you can get a ,45 1911 down the road.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I go through 200 rounds of rifle ammo on an average range day. Finnish the AR and get all the ammo you can! I'm sitting on 4k of 7.62x39 but I feel it's never enough.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I would stick with your 1911 you have already - there is so much aftermarket support available if you wanted to get a new barrel, springs or whatever else - however it will probably continue to outlast you.

I think everyone should own a rifle - I would get some 5.56 and finish you weapon, then with the extra funds maybe refurb the 1911 if you wanted and grab some more .45/9mm as you can afford it.

The only way to detach yourself from ammunition fluctuation is to reload - that is your 3rd option, get yourself a used Dillon 550, a reloading book and materials then watch some videos and educate yourself. Doing bulk orders I was able to keep my 55gr SP 5.56 loads to $117/1000rds on average, cheaper with sales of buying pills in 12-25K lots


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> My delima
> 
> Option 1: an SGAmmo order for about $700 that I can afford. It includes a lot of 9mm of which I have some and a 1000 rounds of 5.56mm of which I only have 200. Please note I only have a lower that functions w 5.56 right now and no upper yet. Never owned that until a month ago. For me ammo orders are hard. I have to have it sent to a friends and drive 75 minutes each way to pick up, but CA may make this order impossible 12/31/16. Well impossible at this price point.
> 
> ...


Buy you a 556 upper and some more 556 ammo.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I vote for getting the ammo ... but, with a caveat. Rather than 5.56 buy a case of .223 and nothing heavier than 62 gr. My reasoning for that is based on where you live - it's not too hard to imagine AR's being outright banned at some point. Even if you bury it until the zombies arrive you'll have a lot of ammo you cannot shoot. The overwhelming majority (99+%) of comparable bolt action rifles are chambered in .223, not 5.56. Get one with a 1:9 twist and you can continue to go to the range and use the ammo you bought today. Think of it as a hedge against future bans that still covers all the bases for you.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Grabagun has a sale today for an AR-15 for $489. Complete rifle and it's not a wholesale price. Call and order it, have it sent to your favorite FFL. 

Get the rifle and ammo straightened out, don't forget the mags. Maybe a parts kit for the old 45 just in case and stock up on ammo. You don't need 2 1911's without ammo, IMHO.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah I leaned ammo which is why it was option number one. I should note one thing I guess that did weigh on the decision was I do have the M1A and a good amount of 7.62x51. I made an impulse buy on a Colt Lower receiver that takes both 5.56mm uppers and 7.62x51 uppers otherwise I don't have a 5.56mm - at the same time I bought 200 rounds of 5.56mm. Otherwise I have nothing towards a 5.56mm weapon at all. I've been buying 45 acp for almost a year now and Amer. eagle did that whole rebate thing last spring and I got all I could carry during that at a great price. Prices seem good now so I was going to load up on 9mm and 5.56mm.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My 1911 was made by the typewriter company Remington Rand. My cousins was made by Singer. Both function flawlessly. I don't think you need a new one. I agree with AnotherSOFSurvivor reload. I have thousands of rounds for my rifles and pistols. The only way I can afford that is to reload. It is easy and it relieves stress. The money you have set aside for ammo will go farther by reloading. I have some inexpensive Lee presses that I have had for over 20 years and are still going strong. That's my .02.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Are you in the the City or Suburbs of SF? That may help you decide. The 1911 may be the option if you are in the City proper with lots of building and people, so you can conceal it.

Plus, CA has some F'ed gun laws when it comes to AR's. If you already have a lower, why not just get an upper and you don't have to FFL that part. Complete Uppers can be pretty cheap and make sure you get plenty of Mags.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The 1911 you have will be more than sufficient for SD, regardless of how old it is.

I have a 1911 that is 89 years old, it is not shot out and is good as the day it was made.

I did replace the barrel due to corrosive ammo being shot through it long ago.

I did put night sights on it, could not see the razor front, added Crimson trace grips too.

It is only one of a dozen I own and I would not hesitate using anyone of them for SD.

The new Cal law is limiting ammo purchases, get the ammo before it takes effect.

Then, if I were you, concentrate on getting an upper in 5.56, no restriction apply to parts yet, so you have some time there.

If you do not have a mag fed semi auto for defense, you are in a bad position at this point.

I have kept an AR by my bed since 1964 along with a 12 GA.

During the 65 Watts riots, I was there, my go to rifle was an M1 Garand, had the AR but not as much ammo as I did for the M!.

The AR ammo was very hard to get seeing it was a new round.

If you have to go up against anyone with a rifle you are generally screwed, works the other way also if they only have a hand gun.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

I would say go with the ammo, now not ideal ( in my opinion ) the 9mm is a good choice for self defense, and besides why get an upgraded version of a still outdated weapon ? 1911's no matter how you look at it are limited, so why limit yourself, get the ammo. Because the gun market climbs then falls, ammo usually stays about the same until it goes up.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Regardless of what some uninformed people might think, the 1911 is NOT outdated. Just look at how many companies now produce them, many just started in the last 25 years. There is a reason that the U.S. Marines ordered 20,000 of them a couple of years ago.

Now that I am done with my rant, generally speaking, I would go with concentrating on the AR if you are planning on a SHTF situation, BUT what about NOW or leading up to said event? Hard to conceal a rifle when you go the grocery store and a pistol may be a better choice for an apartment. Since you are the only one who knows your situation, you will have to decide. Personally IMO I would try to go with both, but since you implied that in the future you will be relocating to Ireland,and under their laws you believe that you will be permitted to take a 1911 with you, in a either/or situation, I guess I would go with the 1911. Whether you move to Ireland or not, get out of California if you intend to own a firearm. Their anti-Gun laws are only going to get more oppressive.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

For being a full size pistol the 1911 has a pitiful round capacity.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

During WW1 Alvin York saw 6 enemy soldiers coming towards him. He fired 6 rounds from his 1911 and killed 6 enemy soldiers. Ever hear of someone with a 9mm doing something similar? In his case it would seem that 7 was more then enough.

One of my pet peeves is when someone asks for advice on whether to purchase A or B and someone replies that the choices are pices of crap and what they should really choose is X,Y,or Z. I usually carry a 9mm loaded with hollow points because it is easier to conceal, but the pistol in my nightstand and what I CC when practical is a 1911.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> During WW1 Alvin York saw 6 enemy soldiers coming towards him. He fired 6 rounds from his 1911 and killed 6 enemy soldiers. Ever hear of someone with a 9mm doing something similar? In his case it would seem that 7 was more then enough.
> 
> One of my pet peeves is when someone asks for advice on whether to purchase A or B and someone replies that the choices are pices of crap and what they should really choose is X,Y,or Z. I usually carry a 9mm loaded with hollow points because it is easier to conceal, but the pistol in my nightstand and what I CC when practical is a 1911.


He had one round left when 4 German officers and 128 German surrendered. He was a marksman and most of all he had God on his side. He was using his sidearm because his enfield rifle was out of ammo.

The .45 has great stopping power for self defense, that's not my issue with it. Magazine capacity isn't enough for me, not for a full size weapon.

Since we are giving examples.......there are exceptions to every rule......

https://www.policeone.com/police-he...ne-cop-carries-145-rounds-of-ammo-on-the-job/

Shot a guy 14 times with a .45.......


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

1350 9mm
1000 5.56mm
320 7.62x51 

So I went a little over budget


----------

